# Aramaic/Latin: Only God can judge me



## tophat

hello everyone
i need some help with a project to translate
Only God Can Judge Me
into Aramaic and Latin
thankyou


----------



## judkinsc

Deus me solus iudicet. "God alone may judge me." or "Let God alone judge me."

Latin.


----------



## tophat

thankyou  for your help translating the above 
i now also need it in Greek if you can help on that one to that
would be great but if not no worrys
thanks again
tophat


----------



## Le Pamplemousse

You may want to start a new topic for that.  It will likely get you your answer more quickly.


----------



## tralalilalom

tophat said:


> thankyou  for your help translating the above
> i now also need it in Greek if you can help on that one to that
> would be great but if not no worrys
> thanks again
> tophat



In Greek
Μόνο ο Θεός μπορεί να με κρίνει.
(mono o theos bori na me krini.)


----------

